# Stuck Clutch



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

I recently picked up a 1050 that was probably sitting for quite some time. Have the engine running fine, but the clutch is stuck. By this I mean, the front clutch flange is stuck to the front friction disk on the double pully. One suggestion I received from another forum was to tap with a hammer when the engine is running. I will give this a try when I get out to the shed to work on it in the next day or two. Any other ideas? I was hoping not to have to take the shaft, etc. apart.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I have unstuck mine by driving it around with pressure on the clutch pedal. Driving it over rough ground to put a load on it. Messing around underneath it when it is running does not sound too safe.
Rod


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gaclam

Tapping it with a hammer will work, but I suggest you don't have the tractor running at first. I picked up a 69 1050 that had been sitting awile and had the same problem. Take anold large flat screwdriver and place it on the edge of the flange ( not on the friction disc) aimed in the direction you want the flange to move and strrike the end of the screwdriver. Move it around the flange in various locations and you should it free up. Once you've made a few strikes around the circumfrence of the flange start it up and see if it's free. If it's still binding try to give it a few more taps while someone holds the pedal down. Between the drive shaft turning and the shock of the hammer blows it should pop free. The reason I said to work it before starting it is that you don't want anything getting caught in the spinning shaft and injuring you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:ditto: what Six said only I would try making some plexiglass wedges and using them instead of a screw driver. If they are not strong enough, you may well have to use a screw driver or other steel wedge device.


----------



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas. I will give them a try. I am sure as soon as I get past this hurdle, I will run into another question.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to tractorforum gaclam:friends: sixchows knows all about Bolens tractors. Post some pictures when you get a chance and also go to sixchows pole and put your vote in.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gaclam,

Another thing to keep in mind about the friction discs both the clutch and brake is that they are pretty thin when new so check them periodically for wear. You can buy new replacement discs that you bake on in an oven at 400*, or an NOS clutch pulley with the discs already on it. The original brake is only maybe 1/8" thick. Under normal use they last almost forever but it's good to keep an eye on them in case they are wearing faster due to the clucth sticking.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess I missed that. :duh: Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you all for the welcome. 

In searching through past posts, I see a tremendous amount of knowledge on this board. Look forward to tapping into it.

As a kid, we had a 1966 1050 which sits in pieces in my Mom's garage. Before my dad passed away, we talked about putting it back together and never got around to it. It has been a drive of mine to get one of these puppies working since sitting in their garage is a plow and snowblower, unused for the past 25 + years. I am hoping my lack of mechanical skills can be overcome with desire and effort.

Sixchows, where in NY are you?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a pic of an NOS brake, not much lining to begin with!

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4871>


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You might try using a brass drift instead of the screwdriver (or plexi).

*Definitely* don't do it with the motor running. You came with 10 fingers. Keep it that way.

Angel

p.s. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The Tubeframe Repair manual is posted here on TF in case you didn't see it yet here's page 5-2 showing the clutch
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4872>


----------



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

It worked! Thank you! Thank you!

Used a thin scrap of oak to tap away from pully with a clamp holding the clutch pedal down. After a few taps, I saw daylight.

Looks like the friction disc is stuck to the clutch flange rather than to the pully -- hopefully this will not make a difference for now.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad things went your way. Have you tried the clutch out yet to see how it works now?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gaclam

Did you see the note on the manual page about lubrication? Now would be a good time!! 

Glad it worked out!


----------



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

I took it for a short spin and seems to be working ok. 

I did notice that note in the manual regarding lubrication and will lubricate. Not sure where to find molycote m-88, but will find something.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great news! Success is ALWAYS a welcome and encouraging thing.


----------

